
Ask HN: How much do you spend per month? - tuqweid
I am a software developer in London (UK) and spend GBP 7,200&#x2F;month for a family of 4 (my wife, two children and myself).<p>This seems ridiculously high to me. However, this is after looking carefully at expenses, and reducing as much as possible.<p>This does NOT include housing costs, as I own my flat.
This includes paying GBP 2,200&#x2F; month for a nanny and GBP 800 for groceries.<p>We are trying to reduce our expenses as much as possible, but seem unable to do lower than that. We&#x27;ve bought a cheap second hand car, don&#x27;t go to the restaurant any more.<p>I&#x27;ve been dreaming about Early retirement, Financial independence. However, this spending habit seems way too high.<p>I&#x27;d like to get an objective view on where my spending habits lie on the spectrum. So here&#x27;s my question: please let me know which city&#x2F;country you live in, how many people in your household, and how much money you spend per month or per year.
======
switch007
So after housing, childcare and food, you're spending £4,200/month? Is this a
troll? I'm not sure you've tried hard enough to reduce expenses. That is very
high for someone who wants early retirement. It'd be much quicker if you
enlightened us with what you spend it on.

And which spectrum are you referring to? People who earn your salaries?

A couple in London, both working full time, in good average jobs in London may
net around £5,500 month total (£50k/year each, 10% pension contributions).
Their mortgage might be £800-1700. Childcare, as you know. Council tax and
utilities might be another £250-400, groceries £200-600. £200-400 on public
transport. Many families are lucky if they have £1,500 left after all normal
expenses.

~~~
tuqweid
Thanks for your answer. No, this is not a troll unfortunately. We have about
GBP 900/ month of miscellaneous stuff that we can't classify in any regular
category. We have about GBP 500/ month of medical expenses that are not
covered by the insurance.

~~~
switch007
I don't mean to pry, but I'm confused about your medical bills and why you
have huge regular medical bills not covered by the NHS? I admit I'm somewhat
ignorant of NHS eligibility for non-citizens.

